

Selling It All to Roam the Country in a Lamborghini - hugh3
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/06/selling-it-all-to-roam-the-country-in-a-lamborghini/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
pmccool
As I started reading the article, I wondered how he would get such a car
serviced. When I got to the bit about a faulty timing chain destroying the
engine, I couldn't help but wonder if lack of routine maintenance was to blame
(I understand timing belts/chains in interference engines to be one of the
neglect-at-your-peril things, particularly with high-performance engines).

